# Pigeon Rescue First Aid Kit



## Marshmallowknee (Jun 17, 2011)

My spouse and I have rescued and released a few pigeons in the past few years, one of which (along with her significant other) has now become our roommate. 

Yesterday on my day to work, a pigeon hit the ground before my eyes. I brought it home, and did my best to save it, but within an hour or two it had passed away. Sweet dreams little angel.

Later in the evening, while discussing the events of the day with my spouse, we made the decision to put together a pigeon rescue first aid kit. 

In this particular situation, because the bird was covered in an unknown, gummy substance which likely contributed, if not caused, its demise, I cursed myself for not having some Dawn soap on hand. Normally, I would never endorse a corporation such as Procter & Gamble, but Dawn is the one product which I know with certainty is relatively safe for birds (it is commonly used in post-oil spill rescues). 

So Dawn is but one item which I feel may have its rightful corner in a pigeon rescue first aid kit. But what else ? I have a few ideas of course, but wanted to throw the ball out there, to see what others might suggest.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*THIS is the very first link to follow when rescuing any pigeon, (first response):
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html 

Heating pad
Hydration liquid
pigeon seed
spill proof bowls

Check the list of pigeon meds/supplies For canker, coccidiosis , E-coli, paratyphoid, 
respiratory infections: www.siegelpigeons.com 

I also keep preventive products on hand, such as garlic caps, probiotics, multi-vitamin/mineral, calcium D3.*


----------

